# BP tube siphons oil leak to ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Oil company BP says it has started to siphon oil from its leaking well in the Gulf of Mexico to a tanker on the surface. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

About as good as pis-ing in the wind.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

They should use Duct Tape, as suggested by Keltic Star


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Late word is that the current that eventually becomes the Gulf Stream is beginning to push the oil out towards the Florida Keys and the Atlantic. By August it ought to begin washing up along the west coast of Cornwall, at which point Parliament will finally begin to take notice.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Klaatu83 said:


> Late word is that the current that eventually becomes the Gulf Stream is beginning to push the oil out towards the Florida Keys and the Atlantic. By August it ought to begin washing up along the west coast of Cornwall, at which point Parliament will finally begin to take notice.


Eh! 

Quick call Canute - we have a job for him


----------

